# udev-197 & lvm

## uhai

Hallo Gemeinde,

kann das udev.Update mein lvm lahmgelegt haben? Jedenfalls geht nach dem gestriegen udev-Update und einem -Kernel-Update anscheinend lvm hier nicht mehr richtig. Meinen nvidia-Treiber kann ich nicht neu emergen, da das Laufwerk voll sei.

uhai

----------

## syn0ptik

ja, udev kannst mount dein festplatte.

----------

## uhai

Anscheinend findet udev /usr/sbin nicht.. daher klappt's mit lvm nicht.

lvm meldet die volumes activ aber inherit...

uhai

----------

## Max Steel

evtl reicht es den folgenden Befehl aus der postinst laufen zu lassen.

emerge -av1 $(qfile -q -S -C /usr/lib/udev)

```
        if [[ -d ${ROOT}usr/lib/udev ]]

        then

                ewarn

                ewarn "Please re-emerge all packages on your system which install"

                ewarn "rules and helpers in /usr/lib/udev. They should now be in"

                ewarn "/lib/udev."

                ewarn

                ewarn "One way to do this is to run the following command:"

                ewarn "emerge -av1 \$(qfile -q -S -C /usr/lib/udev)"

                ewarn "Note that qfile can be found in app-portage/portage-utils"

        fi
```

----------

## uhai

Da gehört noch ein "\" rein, oder? Der Befehl funktioniert bei mir nicht....

portage-utils habe ich aber. Ich bekomme immer "Syntaxfehler beim unerwarteten Wort "(" ?

uhai

----------

## uhai

Das Problem scheint zu sein, dass die lv-Partitionen nicht genutzt werden:

Nach dem Kernel-Update auf 3.7.10 (mit make oldconfig) hätte ich nvidia-settings neu einspielen müssen. Das verweigert mir emerge allerdings mit dem Hinweis "no space left".

df zeigt nur /dev/sda3 (="/"), und das ist voll.

Alle LV-Partitionen scheinen nicht sichtbar zu sein. Dort sollte ausreichend Platz übrig sein.

vgchange -a v tux macht die Volumegroup active, lvscan meldet alle volumes "active" und "inherit".

Trotzdem kann ich auf den Platz nicht zugreifen seit ich udev-197 eingespielt habe....

Kennt sich jemand damit aus?

uhai

Oder kann ich zurück zu udev.171?

----------

## uhai

ok, bin weitergekommen...

ein schiefgelaufenes Backup hat Teile des /home in "/" "verdoppelt. In fstab habe ich die Zeile von /tmp mit dem Typ tmpfs auf devtmpfs geändert und auf "/" Platz geschaffen. Seither geht emerge wieder.

Mit den neu gebauten nvidia-drivers startet KDE bis zum login.

Dann wird es aber seltsam. Er bricht ab mit der Meldung /home sei voll. /home ist ein logical Volume meiner volume group. Und laut "df -h" habe ich dort 7 GB frei.

Wieso reicht das für KDE nicht?

uhai

----------

## firefly

was sagt ein 

```
df -i
```

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> In fstab habe ich die Zeile von /tmp mit dem Typ tmpfs auf devtmpfs geändert

  Hm, bist du dir sicher das dies nötig (und richtig) war?

(idR wird man dies in der fstab gar nicht setzen müssen)

Wofür wird das denn verwendet?

----------

## uhai

@Josef95:

Das weiss ich nicht, lvm hat die Partitionen nicht gemountet. Ob das am vollen "/" lag oder an diesem Eintrag weiss ich nicht. Nachdem ich beides geändert habe, startet lvm wieder normal.

Woher der Eintrag in der fstab kommt, weiss ich nicht.

@firefly:

df -i probiere ich heute abend, bin momentan nicht an meiner Kiste. Kann das einen Unterschied machen? Kann ich mit lvm den freien Speicherplatz abfragen? Ich habe einen entsrechenden Befehl bisher nicht gefunden.

uhai

df -i:

IUse 3% IFrei 13002855 von Inodes 13303808

Also habe ich doch Platz, oder?

----------

## uhai

jedenfalls läuft KDE jetzt, ich habe mit lvextend -L+5G die Partition erweitert.

Bleibt die frage, warum vorher df freien platz angezeigt hat, KDE sich aber über Platzmangel beklagt.

Und ob lvm die Belegung auch direkt anzeigt....?

uhai

----------

